# Not much time for aquascaping



## Mark Evans (13 May 2012)

Hi everyone. Sorry for not being around much, but with an operation looming, and having to work 7 days a week whilst ill, i've not got a great deal of enthusiasm for anything at the moment. Thanks to my friends who have been supportive recently. 

Hopefully, in 4 or 5 weeks, i'll be plaguing you all with images and videos again   

Anyway, my 90cm has been left alone just like the last 120cm. About 4 weeks since I changed the water. I do add ferts sometimes, and co2 is good. Fish get fed. This tank has been no issue what so ever, apart from massive over growth. 

I'm running just the ADA solar 1 for 5 hours. I cant take it apart as I have all of my shrimp in there. 

Here's how it looks.... seriously untidy.There are stones in there somewhere. I also have pogostomon stellata growing out of the top @ about 4 inches tall. Thats how little attention it gets.   


no-care by saintly's pics, on Flickr

So, in several weeks, I'll be back.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (13 May 2012)

Fui, its so ugly and neglected. How could you even think about posting this?   
Any algae?
I think its good result might be due to fertilesed active soil. Dont think you would get away with the gravel that way 
Whats your opinion?
And of course get well soon. Remember what I told you about nice warm weekend by the seaside


----------



## Ady34 (13 May 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> my 90cm has been left alone just like the last 120cm. About 4 weeks since I changed the water. I do add ferts sometimes, and co2 is good. Fish get fed. This tank has been no issue what so ever, apart from massive over growth.
> Here's how it looks.... seriously untidy.There are stones in there somewhere. I also have pogostomon stellata growing out of the top @ about 4 inches tall. Thats how little attention it gets.
> 
> 
> no-care by saintly's pics, on Flickr


It must be awful for you Mark having the problem of an absolutely lush overgrown tank full of plants which most struggle with, whilst also saving yourself time on water changes and money on expensive fertilisers and cutting electricity costs with reduced lighting periods....       .
Seriosly though, that tank is the epitamy of health, of which i hope you are too after the op   .





			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Hopefully, in 4 or 5 weeks, i'll be plaguing you all with images and videos again


hopefully indeed, want to see that 120 get going  8) 


			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I cant take it apart as I have all of my shrimp in there.


If you need a home for some CRS.....   ill be happy to do you a favour and take them off your hands   .
Cheerio Mark, look forward to a bombardment of plant porn soon.
Ady.


----------



## Alastair (13 May 2012)

I like that look ha ha. And wish you the best of look with your Health mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 May 2012)

love it mate!!


I'll be over with the satsumas.


----------



## sparkyweasel (13 May 2012)

Good luck with the op. I'll send you some virtual grapes.


----------



## Garuf (15 May 2012)

Sorry to hear you're unlucky in health, I hope you're all better soon and it's nothing too major. Chin up, I'm sure you'll come through as bombastic and enthusiastic as before.


----------



## ghostsword (15 May 2012)

Get better soon mate. Looking forward to your new aquatic wonders.


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## Mark Evans (16 May 2012)

Thanks for the support guys. I'm hoping to get this sorted once and for all.



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> I'll be over with the satsumas.



and your trimming scissors mate.    





			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Dont think you would get away with the gravel that way
> Whats your opinion?



I don't think it would be possible to do what I do with just gravel.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (16 May 2012)

Only test would show. Hei and a bit off topic. Heard the news Tropica updated there 1-2 grow range drastically. Some old gone but lots of new varieties available. And finally anubias petite on the european market   
Just to let you know before you start your 1-2 grow 4ft adventrue


----------



## Ady34 (16 May 2012)

Have you seen tropicas lovely new fert bottles and nano c02 units too.... must be upgrading all sorts of things at the moment.


----------



## Mark Evans (16 May 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> Have you seen tropicas lovely new fert bottles and nano c02 units too.... must be upgrading all sorts of things at the moment.


Its a total rebrand almost.

Check out their you tube channel. You may see one or two scapes' done by a few familiar people


----------



## Mark Evans (16 May 2012)

here's one...


----------



## ghostsword (16 May 2012)

Great scape indeed.. 


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 May 2012)

great scape and vid Mark...is this one you edited?? If so great job!


----------



## Mark Evans (17 May 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> reat scape indeed..





			
				ianho said:
			
		

> great scape and vid Mark...is this one you edited?? If so great job!



Thanks. There are 11 in total, all done by UK guys. I edited them all, under Tropicas instruction. I designed, planted and filmed the layout above, and Tropica took care of it, and then provided me with the latter shots. 

My 90cm was crying at me....trim me please. I thought i best do it, as next week i go into hospital, and will not be able to move that much for a week or so. 

This is coming up to be my oldest scape yet. Almost 6 months.   


trim-2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Ady34 (17 May 2012)

Tropica vid is awesome.
Do you know where you can buy the new tropica nano c02 systems or are they not available yet? The new bottles look great, much better and i presume come with dosing pump action.
Nice haircut on the 60cm too, do you ever sell cuttings, you could make some cash and make some ukaps members v. happy.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Mark Evans (17 May 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> do you ever sell cuttings, you could make some cash and make some ukaps members v. happy.
> Cheerio,



I do send them out. Stems mainly. do you need any?



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Do you know where you can buy the new tropica nano c02 systems or are they not available yet? The new bottles look great, much better and i presume come with dosing pump action.



They may well be available after interzoo. I'm not fully sure. 

I've just received my new Tropica catalogue, which again should be available pretty soon.


----------



## Mark Evans (17 May 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> Tropica vid is awesome.



Thanks Ady.


----------



## Ady34 (17 May 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I do send them out. Stems mainly. do you need any?


Thanks, not currently but its good to know they dont end up in the bin.... that would be a cying shame!
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Mark Evans (18 May 2012)

Last night, I had a massive disaster! 

I moved the tank to take some photos (which I've done about 7 times) but this time, the rocks caved in. The biggest fell over, and the other toppled. I've had to take one of them out. 

I'm a bit gutted, as it was starting to look quite nice. Thankfully, I do have full tank shots, so no biggy, but still, I'd of liked to take a few more shots. 

I'm still running it, as I still have all of my live stock in there. 

I guess it gives an insight as to what stems look after trimming when hidden behind stones etc


Disaster by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Antipofish (18 May 2012)

Oh shoot Mark. Thats rotten bad luck mate.  Glad you have the shots you need though.


----------



## Ady34 (18 May 2012)

Must have been the night for bad luck!
At least it didnt hit the glass though   .


----------



## Mark Evans (18 May 2012)

The stone nearly went through the patio window though in a fit of rage!  this tank was a breeze to.

i suppose theres still a chance to make something of it somehow.i'll have to see what i can pull off


----------



## Ady34 (19 May 2012)

no hardscape dutch stylee!


----------



## Mark Evans (19 May 2012)

It's totaly possible Ady. I could remove the 2 visible rocks, and really shape the rear stems, and add a group of real fast growing stems.

It would be interesting to see, not only that, i could still beat my personnel best for 'longest running tank'


----------



## Gill (19 May 2012)

Horrible when that Happens Mark, But agree that a dutch would look great.


----------



## Mark Evans (19 May 2012)

I'm going to go and venture into my local P@H store, and see what they have in. I might just get a few pots of stems, and see what happens. 

I'll cut the whole back part ofthe tank down to the ground, and let it recover. This will mean that the HC will need flattening to an inch of its life if i'm to maintain this for a little longer.

I did have Egeria Densa in the tank, but 12 inches of growth in 1 week was a little too fast. When i took it out after about 2 weeks it was near on 3 foot


----------



## Antipofish (19 May 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I'm going to go and venture into my local P@H store, and see what they have in. I might just get a few pots of stems, and see what happens.
> 
> I'll cut the whole back part ofthe tank down to the ground, and let it recover. This will mean that the HC will need flattening to an inch of its life if i'm to maintain this for a little longer.
> 
> I did have Egeria Densa in the tank, but 12 inches of growth in 1 week was a little too fast. When i took it out after about 2 weeks it was near on 3 foot



Are you SURE you dont add steroids to your tanks Mark


----------



## Mark Evans (19 May 2012)

Well, the plant is renound for its fast growth, but i didnt realise how fast.

Not steroids mate, infact the opposite....very little these days.


----------



## Antipofish (19 May 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Well, the plant is renound for its fast growth, but i didnt realise how fast.
> 
> Not steroids mate, infact the opposite....very little these days.



Right Im off to buy some Egeria Densa for my nano at the back.  As I cant afford the ones I really want at the moment, lol.


----------



## mrjackdempsey (20 May 2012)

Hi Mark, wishing you a speedy recovery and hope all goes well, take care man. Bad news about the rocks after moving the tank but knowing you it will look better than ever after you work your magic


----------

